# 2016 MN Vikings Draft... And any draft talk.



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone can chime in what they think their respected team did in this years draft and how they think it will impact their team.... Yes I will even listen to the packer fans....LOL

Well 1st off I would like to congratulate Carson Wentz on his high draft position and wish him all the luck along with his fellow teammate Joe Heag on getting drafted. Hope they have great careers.

Now onto the Vikings....

I think they did ok in the draft. I am going to skip by our first round pick right now.... *BUT* They got a steal in the second round with CB Alexander. He was considered one of the best in the draft until some teams questioned his "off field" personality. Now if he can keep that in check and show it was just immaturity. Well we got a stud as a CB. Now if Waynes can make the strides we need him too and Rhodes keeps up good work. We have 3 studs at CB and with seeing more 3 WR sets... this bodes well for the Vikings and how Zimmer runs his defense.

Now to the First pick of Treadwell.... I am not blown away by this pick because I thought all the WR in this draft were all about the same. Not one shinning brighter than the next. What I do like about Treadwell above the rest is he went against some of the top CB's in the nation along with the top defenses....Alabama, Flordia, Miss St., LSU, A&M, Auburn, etc. So he went against pro ready CB's and produced. He might not have the speed he wanted for a top WR. But if he can run crisp routes,win the 50/50 balls thrown his way, and get open on 10 yard routes.... then he will be very goof for the Vikes. Because Teddy isn't a deep ball guy so we need a receiver like this. But again I am not super excited or disappointed with this pick.

The 4th round pick of the OT Beavers.... well he is a work in progress. Which hopefully with the signings in the off season we don't need him and he will be a "back up" for now. Plus adding OL depth is always good. Because who knows if they will sign Kalil or not.

The WR from Germany.... Boehringer. I think he is mainly special teams guy. I think they got him to see what he can do on Kick returns and possible punt returns. I think he is going to replace Patterson if Patterson doesn't progress as a WR he will be dumped after this year.

The two LB they got....Weatherly and Brothers.... I think these are like the picks of Cole and the other guy we can't remember from Penn State a few years ago. I think they are here for special teams and see if they can develop into something. They both have good football knowledge and it will be interesting to see how they develop. Maybe one will replace Greenway after he retires. Only time will tell.

The TE Morgan... He just seems like a "road grater" type of guy. He could be used in "jumbo" packages. They say he has good hands but we have Rudolph, Pruit, and Ellison. So I don't think he will get too many chances to show off his hands. But again who knows. Maybe finally they will use Rudolph like Gronk!! More of a WR than a traditional TE.

Then the final pick of Kearse..... This one I am excited about. I mean his uncle is Javon Kearse!! He has an uncle and cousin (Buchanon former NFL CB) who can mentor him and show him what it takes to be in the NFL. It also sounds they have already been doing it. He is long and lanky as a S. He has speed and a large wing span. He is coming from Clemson who did have a TOP CB (see above). Now did the S help this CB become good or was it the other way around? Who knows he was a starter on one of the Top 10 defenses in the nation last year! His stats are impressive over his 3 year career. Nothing mind blowing but good. Lots of tackle, pass break ups, INTs, tackles for losses, etc. If he can learn the NFL game he could turn into one of those steals you dream about getting. You know the Tom Brady, Richard Sherman, etc. The guys drafted in the late rounds and turns into Pro Bowl or even Hall of Famer guy.

Anyone else's thoughts?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think you are pretty much correct. The picks this year were towards the bottom of the round. Big difference from picking towards the top the past couple of years.

One thing you didn't mention was that Speilman traded away the third rounder for a third and fourth rounder next year. A bunch of those is ammunition for trading up to get a guy they really might like next year. Spielman has been good at doing that.

Look for the defense to be even better.Zimmer seems to be a guy who knows what he is doing.

I see they have picked up the option for 2017 first round picks.....Floyd and Rhodes. But not the third first rounder Patterson.

Bring on the Pukers to open the new stadium. :bop: :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You are right I forgot to mention that about the trade. And I agree that those picks are to move up possibly next year. I hope they draft later in the first round next year..... that will mean they will win at least 1 play off game... :beer:

I am glad they picked up the options on those two players. Rhodes even injured prone is a good CB. He isn't quite at a "shut down" type guy but he gets the job done and typically doesn't give up the big plays. I really like Floyd and if he can be healthy the whole season he will be commanding some money come two off seasons from now. Same with Rhodes. But we are in position with cap space to hopefully sign some guys this off season (Smith being # 1 and Kalil # 2).

Patterson will need to prove he should get paid. So he needs to have a good to great year. Not average. You don't pay top dollar for a Kick returner only. Plus with the NFL talking about removing the kick off this hurts him. Also with most kicks being touch backs.... You need for a top returner is a moot point.

Ah the draft gets everyone's hopes up for the up coming season.... :bop:

Edit:
The extra draft picks for next year got me thinking. There are some possible top RB's coming out next year in the draft.... Fourenette (LSU) , Cook (FSU).... With being loaded extra picks in the 3rd and 4th rounds you could slide up in the 1st round with a pick swap to get one of these guys..... And with AP getting 18 million.... You could see them not signing him or have ammo for a "Price reduction" in his salary. I AM NOT SAYING GET RID OF AP. I am saying this makes things interesting for next year and for possible negotiations with AP and his future. Again this is all my mind wandering on a Monday after the draft. Also those college guys need to stay injury free and have solid years again. The 2016 draft is just over and I am looking at the 2017 draft... I am worse than ESPN... HAHA.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You are not as bad as ESPN. Mel Kiper may know his stuff, but has no personality what so ever. And Berman can make to many dumb statements. I watched the NFL network pretty much all the time during the draft.


----------

